# Sweet gum walking stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I left the bark on this sweet gum walking stick sanded it down till I got to the inner bark and left some of the outer bark applied some boiled linseed oil then I realized the colors looked like a timber rattler skin finished it with a semi gloss lacquer.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Randy, you sure find the best sticks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Interesting effect on that one.

I like it.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice looking shank just needs dressing for a good stick . are you just leaving it as is or fixing something on it >

whatever you use its a good shank


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

LOVE the colors on that, Randy. The lacquer really brought a lot of depth to the shine on it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet gum is that the tree with the spikey golf ball sized seeds? Makes for a good looking stick nicely done Randy.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking stick Randy. Love all the color.


----------



## CLos (Jan 12, 2017)

From the "sticky ball tree" as we call them...Great looking stick, awesome job!


----------

